# I've found the ideal layout for our new home.



## reaganmarsh (Jul 20, 2016)

PB brethren,

We are in the house-hunting process and I think I've found exactly what we need. 



Ha ha!


----------



## zsmcd (Jul 20, 2016)

Rev. Marsh, if you need that big of a library than I think I may be time to start selling some books (or just give them away).


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 20, 2016)

Excellent Idea, Reagan. Who needs a place to sleep when you have all those books?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 20, 2016)

My wife said that she's completely open to the idea as long as the library can double as our homeschool room. I think that's an acceptable compromise.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2016)

It works well with the popular open-concept theme.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 20, 2016)

Hehe, the house plan looks great! I have only one objection though: do really need a bedroom? It shouldn't be _that_ difficult to fit a couple mattresses on the ground, in-between the bookshelves of the library. This would certainly take the experience of reading-in-bed to a whole new level.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 21, 2016)

My intern's suggestion was to build an outhouse, and make a cooking area in the bedroom, in case the library needs a little more room. This way, our 4 basic needs are met: shelter, sleep, sanitation, and study. 

Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 21, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> My intern's suggestion was to build an outhouse, and make a cooking area in the bedroom, in case the library needs a little more room. This way, our 4 basic needs are met: shelter, sleep, sanitation, and study.
> 
> Seems reasonable to me.



There are 5 basic needs... you forgot sustenance. Thankfully, the cooking area in the bedroom will satisfy that need.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, like I said, he *is* still an intern...ha ha!


----------

